# Kenpo Technique Names



## Koscas (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

  I have noticed that Kenpo has names for their techniques: i.e. delayed sword, etc. What is the orgin of the names of the techniques? Were they names given by Mr. Parker for Americans to use as opposed to  using the original names given in Chinese and Japanese? 

  Thanx.


----------



## Xinglu (Feb 26, 2010)

Koscas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have noticed that Kenpo has names for their techniques: i.e. delayed sword, etc. What is the orgin of the names of the techniques? Were they names given by Mr. Parker for Americans to use as opposed to  using the original names given in Chinese and Japanese?
> 
> Thanx.



Preset SD patterns are not part of TCMA curriculum.  Most encourage you to create your own, though I have seen some newer Guans here in America introduce them as part of the curriculum.  Most SD maneuvers (like expressed in the Techs) originally came from movements found in Kata/Forms.

Parker's naming system is actually quite logical... Delayed sword is an actual description of the tech and most tech with "sword" in the name will utilize a similar concept.  Just like Crashing wings tells one that you how to do the tech, wings implies elbows, crashing is the initial motion  of bringing the elbows down.  Twirling Wings once again implied elbows, and twirling implies that you are bringing the elbow around... 

So his naming convention was uniquely his own as were the techniques themselves.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 26, 2010)

As a kenpo guy, I'll be among the first to admit that some of the names can be a bit goofy.  But even so, a named technique is easier to remember and catalog in your mind, than the same technique labelled "Punch Defense # 47".


----------



## Ray (Feb 27, 2010)

I also find the names to be logical. 

Sometimes the names of the techniques bring back other memories like Escape from the Storm...it has what is sometimes called a "monkey fist" in it...sometimes I call it Escape from the Monkey Fist...I recall my teacher sometimes chukling and calling some techs by a close but not exactly same name... and so it brings back memories of classes from the late 80's.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 28, 2010)

Koscas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have noticed that Kenpo has names for their techniques: i.e. delayed sword, etc. What is the orgin of the names of the techniques? Were they names given by Mr. Parker for Americans to use as opposed to using the original names given in Chinese and Japanese?
> 
> Thanx.


First of all, the technique name elude to a story; Most American don't speak Japanese or Chinese; so, right away, there is a language barrier. The issue then becomes do we learn these foreign languages to learn what the terms means or do we simply translate the terms, forms, sets, and techs into the vulgar? Now... is that so vulgar?:ultracool
Sean


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 28, 2010)

Koscas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have noticed that Kenpo has names for their techniques: i.e. delayed sword, etc. What is the orgin of the names of the techniques? Were they names given by Mr. Parker for Americans to use as opposed to using the original names given in Chinese and Japanese?
> 
> Thanx.


 
Originally, Parker just used names like "lapel grab" etc. to describe the technique.  Later, the Tracy's named the techniques while with Parker and after the split kept the names.  Parker kept some of the names and changed others.  As was pointed out, the technique names are descriptives to help a person remember the technique.  For example,

Sword=knifehand
Mace=punch
Shield=block
Feathers=hair
Leaves=fingers

Clutching Feathers is against a hair grab
Delayed Sword is descriptive because after the intial block you insert a kick so it "delays" the sword before striking with the knifehand.

Here is a link that has a whole list of the terms.
http://www.kenpomachine.com/glosary.html

Of course, some of the names in Tracy kenpo are really funny, like "Passing Wind".  Always wondered how that one got it's name!  :fart:


----------



## Koscas (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you for your responses. I figuered Mr. Parker used names that were easy to remember. I just was not sure.


----------



## youngbraveheart (Mar 10, 2010)

I remember as a kid the Chinese Kenpo I took had numbers for the techniques. You had to memorize certain techniques for promotional purposes.

I train under Master Bill Chun Jr., and we don't have names or numbers for techniques. In fact there are no set techniques. Master Chun will show us maybe two or three techniques in a given night, whether it be a single punch by one person or multiple attackers with weapons, which we might practice one night and more techniques another night. Although we might learn the technique right handed, we will practice doing the technique with our left side.

I never heard Master Chun mention that Great Grandmaster Chow or his father Professor Chun Sr. had named or numbered their techniques. I honestly prefer no names or numbers to memorize. I'm too old for that stuff...LOL


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 11, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> Originally, Parker just used names like "lapel grab" etc. to describe the technique. Later, the Tracy's named the techniques while with Parker and after the split kept the names. Parker kept some of the names and changed others. As was pointed out, the technique names are descriptives to help a person remember the technique. For example,
> 
> Sword=knifehand
> Mace=punch
> ...


Actually target availability is delayed.
sean


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 11, 2010)

Delayed Sword is a variation of Japanese Sword that was eliminated from the Parker system.  In Japanese Sword, you do the inward block and then the knifehand strike to the neck immediately after.  Delayed Sword built on this idea and since the handsword was delayed it was named that.  You are correct that due to distancing the target is unavailable until after the kick, but it still refers to the handsword being delayed by the kick.

http://www.kenpokarate.ie/technique_analysis/delayed_sword.htm


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 11, 2010)

youngbraveheart said:


> I remember as a kid the Chinese Kenpo I took had numbers for the techniques. You had to memorize certain techniques for promotional purposes.
> 
> I train under Master Bill Chun Jr., and we don't have names or numbers for techniques. In fact there are no set techniques. Master Chun will show us maybe two or three techniques in a given night, whether it be a single punch by one person or multiple attackers with weapons, which we might practice one night and more techniques another night. Although we might learn the technique right handed, we will practice doing the technique with our left side.
> 
> I never heard Master Chun mention that Great Grandmaster Chow or his father Professor Chun Sr. had named or numbered their techniques. I honestly prefer no names or numbers to memorize. I'm too old for that stuff...LOL


 
Prof. Chow did not use names for the techniques, nor did he have "set" techniques in his earlier training  (some have said later that he did create some techniques and added forms).  People who trained with him (Like Sijo Emperado or SGM Parker) talked about exploring ideas and concepts and doing alot of repetitions in class, much the way you learned from Bill Chun Jr.  

Even when Parker first started teaching, techniques were called, Right hand grab.  The Tracy's created the names, and then Parker kept some of them and changed others.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 11, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> Delayed Sword is a variation of Japanese Sword that was eliminated from the Parker system. In Japanese Sword, you do the inward block and then the knifehand strike to the neck immediately after. Delayed Sword built on this idea and since the handsword was delayed it was named that. You are correct that due to distancing the target is unavailable until after the kick, but it still refers to the handsword being delayed by the kick.
> 
> http://www.kenpokarate.ie/technique_analysis/delayed_sword.htm


 What about the kick causes the delay?
sean


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 11, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> What about the kick causes the delay?
> sean


 
In the first version of that defense for the attack.  You do the inward block immediately followed by the knifehand to the neck.  There is no delay in the hand movements.  

The kick doesn't _cause _the delay.  The kick is used because you are not close enough to strike with the upper body without footwork.  The kick is used to both close the distance and fill the gap in space (along with striking the opponent) to allow for the handsword to hit the neck.  Maybe they didn't want to name it "Delayed Peaches" for the kick to the testicles. 

I know it's a semantics game.  But, from what I have heard and read.  The "Delayed Sword" is because you don't go from block to chop as in the earlier technique.

On the flip side.  Sword of Vengance deals with a right outward block followed by a kick and then the handsword.  In that earlier version there is just the block and chop and it is called "Chinese Sword".  In that case, even though there is a kick before the handsword and still has the delay, the name does nothing to reflect that.  When it all boils down to it, if it helps remember what needs to be done, it is useful no matter what GM Tracy designed in the name.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 12, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> On the flip side. Sword of Vengance deals with a right outward block followed by a kick and then the handsword. In that earlier version there is


Sword of Vengeance? Don't you mean Sword of Destruction?


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 12, 2010)

yorkshirelad said:


> Sword of Vengeance? Don't you mean Sword of Destruction?



maybe all the names add a bit of their own kind of confusion after all...


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 13, 2010)

yorkshirelad said:


> Sword of Vengeance? Don't you mean Sword of Destruction?


 
yeah, sorry.  For some reason I mixed it up with Knee of Vengeance.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a problem keeping the names straight. Capturing the Storm/Checking the storm/Obstructing the storm... I get confused.


----------



## KenpoDave (Mar 13, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> Delayed Sword is a variation of Japanese Sword that was eliminated from the Parker system. In Japanese Sword, you do the inward block and then the knifehand strike to the neck immediately after. Delayed Sword built on this idea and since the handsword was delayed it was named that. You are correct that due to distancing the target is unavailable until after the kick, but it still refers to the handsword being delayed by the kick.
> 
> http://www.kenpokarate.ie/technique_analysis/delayed_sword.htm


 
In Tracy's, that is Chinese Sword you are speaking of.  Japanese Sword uses the outward block.


----------



## KenpoDave (Mar 13, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> On the flip side. Sword of Vengance deals with a right outward block followed by a kick and then the handsword. In that earlier version there is just the block and chop and it is called "Chinese Sword". In that case, even though there is a kick before the handsword and still has the delay, the name does nothing to reflect that. When it all boils down to it, if it helps remember what needs to be done, it is useful no matter what GM Tracy designed in the name.


 
Delayed Sword is a variation of Chinese Sword.

Sword of Destruction is a variation Japanese Sword, although I don't think Parker kenpo uses Japanese Sword, and I know Tracy's doesn't use Sword of Destruction by name.


----------

